# Under the Alabama Point Bridge



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

My Brother and I and Our Step-Father went to try our luck @ Ala. Pt. Had a good time an caught some sheephead in the 19"-21" range. we used fiddle crabs. Sorry we did not having anything for photo of them. If you have a boat they were killing them out around the middle support beams. One guy had a 120qt. cool full, but we all were out there for 6 hours.


----------



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, Thanks for the report. I bet they are real thick on the jetties.


----------

